# portsmouth Island, North Core



## subman (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello all, I am planning a trip in Oct. 2012 to the North Core at Portsmouth Island. I will be camping in my truck or a tent weather will dictate. I have been told by some there are showers we can use on the north island and ice available at the ferry landing. I have not been to the outer banks for 20 years and just retired and am looking forward to several trips a year if I can swing it. Any advice for a newbie would be appreciated. Thanks to you all for the replies in advance.


----------



## Tc27612 (May 4, 2011)

http://www.portsmouthislandfishing.com/index.php

Just ice and gas available on the island. Rick and Kari wil bring over anything you need during your stay on the next ferry just call them from the island. They also will bring ice over for you about $1 less per bag then the NPS. Very nice people and will help you in any way they can. 
The island has a nice bath house by the ferry landing and cabins. 
If your going to put a tent up make sure to stake well and try to find a protected area in the dunes. Winds out there can really do a job on a normal tent setup. 
Have a blast one of my favorite places to fish.


----------



## subman (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks, TC, I have already spoke to Kari she has been very helpful and I will be keeping in touch with her. I have a question you might be able to answer if you could. I have not been surf fishing before and if i catch fish the NPS told me to keep the fish whole until the end of the day then clean them so they can measure and identify species. How do i keep fish that have been cleaned for several days until i get back to KY just lots of ice or is there a procedure to follow? Thanks.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

take plenty of DEET also.lol


----------



## Tc27612 (May 4, 2011)

Yes, lots of clean ice, keep the water drained. Don't let them sit in ice water. You basically want to pack them in your fish cooler surrounded by clean ice as it melts drain water and add more ice. They have fish cleaning stations near the cabins and we typically clean daily or at least every other day. Hose off your fillets put in a zip lock bag and back in a cooler. I prefer cleaning my fish on the island compared to at home because you can just throw the carcasses in the ocean. Most of the time I clean them right on the back of my truck with a big cutting board during slow parts of the day.
Also keep your fresh catch and bait in separate coolers. 
And like Spot Chaser said always have some bug spray. Not the skin-so-soft type either. Good Deep woods stuff will suffice. You might not need it but if you do and you don't have any it can make for a miserable time.

Tim


----------



## subman (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Tim, It looks like there are a few cottages available the last few days of Sept. on the North island I am going to try and run down there for a few days and check the Island out and maybe return for a week in November that month looks fairly open for cabin reservations as well do you have any advice o the cabins?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

what type of fish are you going after...october may be better than november depending on what you are targeting...


----------



## subman (Aug 2, 2012)

It looks like i am going from Sept. 24th - 28th just because it was the only time I could get a cabin and my brother in law is not much on camping. We are going to try out our surf fishing equipment and just get a little knowledge about the island. We have no idea what we will be fishing for I have caught a lot Bluefish years ago in the Ches. Bay and a few Rockfish as well. I would like to catch somthing that would be good eating I dont know what will be there in late Sept. What do you think might be out there at that time of year? I am planning to return in late Oct. or Nov. depending on cabin availabilty or if I cant find anyone else who wants to go I will probally just camp in Nov.


----------



## Tc27612 (May 4, 2011)

Subman, you will be fishing for Drum. The state fish of N.C. There will be a lot of other species out the swimming around but if your out there in late October, November you need to be targeting red drum. I'm by no means an expert but have been on North Core(Portsmouth) and south core(Davis island) many of times and that time of year Drum is what the fisherman are out there targeting. There are many threads on here about how to catch them and how to read the beach. Searching for those will get you started. Any specific questions feel free to pm me and will try to answer.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

The key word here is WEATHER. Portsmouth this time of year can be a real crapshoot. High pressure moving to low , cold fronts, line storms, and winds are going to be a major factor for successful fishing. October is the month you want to be on Portsmouth. If you're camping take two tents just in case one blows away...if you think i'm kidding take one and find out. I sold ,among other things ,many tents when I was caretaker at the kabin kamps.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

PI is my home base...Been fishing it since I was 7 years old so about 35 years. October is prime time for drum (red and black) and you will hit the sea mullet, flounder and possibly some bigger pompano earlier in October. I fish there a lot during september, october and early november. Let me know if you need any more advice....


----------



## subman (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Tim, What kind of rod will i need for the late sept - november time frame, I like light tackle but i do not want to risk losing a great fish? what type of bottom rigs should i ask for? I was told to go to EJW tackle in Moorehead city I will stay in Moorehead the night before I meet the ferry at Kari's. Hey Drumin, thanks for the advice chime in on the type of rods and tackle to ask for at EJW or is there another tackle shop you would recomend? Stew is there a weather web site or a way I can get good weather reports just before I go in the end of sept? Thanks for helping out the new guy, I look forward to my retirement and spending as much time as i can on the beach fishing.


----------



## Smathersfish (Jun 24, 2011)

You will become addicted to PI. This is what to expect.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjspP34pYqM


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

subman, I don't know any particular sites on the web. Watch for fronts moving fast which you'll see more of in Oct.,Nov.. Local weather can be and is very localized. Seen many storms hit or move up the land side and never see a drop on the beach!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Plenty of no- see -ums to be had, I second some good spray. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Smathersfish said:


> You will become addicted to PI. This is what to expect.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjspP34pYqM


Great video, haven't been over in several years but the video gets the juices flowing!


----------



## subman (Aug 2, 2012)

I got my reservations emailed back from The Park service today I have a cabin for the 24th-28th of Sept. its not Oct. but I thught I would grab a cabin while it was avail. I will be in a white GMC 2 door 1 ton 4x4 with a yellow light on top, Kinda looks like a construction superintedents truck. If any of you are on the North Island during that time stop by and say hello I might have an extra soda or beer in the cooler. Thanks for all the advice!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Subman,

Check out the threads in the BIBLE folder on this site. There is some great information on tying your own drum rigs. You'll definitely need them, use anything from a size 8/0 to 10/0 hook for the reds. 

You can go smaller if you're targeting puppy drum and black drum, maybe 5/0. A high/low will work for the sea mullet (whiting) and blues if they're out there. Also, the drum rig (aka fishfinder rig) will work for blues but they tend to chew up the line. 

I suggest a graduated line approach for your drum rig. Your mainline tied to a shock leader tied to a heavier bite leader on the hook. For example: mainline-17 lb test, shock leader-50 lb test, bite leader 80 or 100 lb test. You won't be sorry.


----------



## subman (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Breath, I will look up the Bible folder as you recomended. I apreciate all the advice.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

You'll find PI to be paradise. However that time of year can be quite iffy. I can tell you now, check the latest forecast before you go, print it out and install it next to the toilet because wiping will be all it's good for. As mentioned before, the weather on PI can turn on ya in a moments notice. Just be prepared for anything. It should be warm then, so that's a plus. Drum rigs, double drops ( with strong hardware, or tie your own as I do). Take some metal and a good casting med action rod for Spanish, blues and trout. Sand fleas are top bait so know what to look for and how to dig em. By all means, get an early start on finding fresh bait if you plan to fish shrimp or mullet. It can be scarce at times. Take mostly med to heavy rods, 8-13'. Make sure to have lead up to the 8 oz range. Some of use carry up to 10 and 12 oz. You will fish within the the first 20-30 feet of where the water meets the sand for the most part. Look for holes, ditches and weird wave action to fish. 
Enjoy your trip. We'll be down Late Oct threw early Nov. Feel free to Chk out my pics. Most from PI. And if your on Facebook, look up the 3 PI pages. I am also available for any questions. Fill free to hit me up or PM me.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Sub-dude! 

Forgot to mention, when attaching your shock leader to your mainline, make sure it is twice the length of your rod plus 5 or so wraps around the spool.....


----------



## subman (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks guys will do!


----------



## cedwards426 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hows fishing in may?


----------

